
Show HN: Learn about electricity with spaced repetition - knubie
https://app.mochi.cards/notes/23488b04-6dfc-423d-9d56-464d06fe5743
======
knubie
Hey HN, I created this mostly as a proof-of-concept for ways of creating
learning material with spaced repetition through my app, Mochi.

